# How Many Skylines Do You Have? - pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, I just came back from a friend of a friend's personal garage where his father owns 10 Skylines, all mint condition. No, he will not sell any of them. All of these are in running condition with current registration and insurance. 
At first when I was told I would be seeing these cars, I thought they would all be a work in progress. The garage where these are housed is very indiscrete. When he opened the garage, I saw this:

This car will be on loan for the NISMO Festival and it will also run on the track.
It has a 9K RPM limit, he revved it up to 1,500 and my ears were ringing














































Then there are these Hakosukas:




























Original Japan map that came with the car - I am sure this is collectible



















Ken Mary anyone?





































What is this?



















Or this cabriolet?




























They are called Skyline Sport, only 58 ever made. These 2 are the only
ones that are still in perfect running condition and registered - :bowdown1: 
(I really hope I did not lose anything in the translation)

How about this car?




























Skyline S54. Apparently, the Hakosuka was modeled after this car.

Have a spare S20 lying around










This car was lurking outside, not mint but still nice to own. His son races
this one on the track. Hakosuka GT-R










And inside the make relaxing room:




























There was so much more memorabilia, but it was getting late. There were
2 other Skylines that were under cover that I did not see as well as 2 other
very old cars under wraps, till next time though. I was told next time if the 
weather is better, we can bring them outside for some proper pics. It was 
kind of difficult to get proper pics in the tight garage, but I hope you like them.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

All I can say is WOW! :smokin:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Personal Ol' Skool Skyline Museum = BALLER!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I really want to see the other 4 cars he has. Yeah, baller!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG, what a fantastic garage to have!! Great pics Hyrev,

thanks for posting them up, make your you get some snaps of the rest when your back there. Quality stuff.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

WOW! Fantastic, One day i hope to own at least two of those cars! Brilliant.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice! I'd do anything to own a track ready Hakosuka! 

I thought I was nuts for having two Skylines but christ that takes the biscuit, covers it in chocolate, dips it in some tea and then slurps it down before your very eyes!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

This is what I call an asian gold mine -nice find Paul!

I see modern electronic ignitors on the first Hakosuka and I rekon that car holds a full blown OS 3.0 Kit.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Classic photo's and some very cool machinery. Those Hakosuka's looks like they just rolled out of the factory


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

they look sweet :bowdown1:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Fantastic to share those with us Paul.
The 2 double headlight Prince's are the BLRA - 3 Series by Michelotti.
Well known Italian Coach house were commisioned to build these versions and are very rare indeed. 94HP out of a 1.9L GB-30 lump. Lots of old Japanese films from the 60's featured it.
And the No.52 KPGC has seen a few showrooms in its time aswell. Beautiful motor.
Cant wait to see some better pics in the good weather.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

G.A.T FEAST said:


> I see modern electronic ignitors on the first Hakosuka and I rekon that car holds a full blown OS 3.0 Kit.


The ignitors are indeed modern ( he could not yet find the parts to replicate the original race ignition system ) but that's the original Works spec 'R' head casting S20 engine, and has nothing to do with OSG. 

This is a very special car, with a known and documented race history - built up from a 'white' body with no serial number. It actually took one of the famed '50 victories' for the C10 GT-R. 

The engine was rebuilt by Matsui san of NP35, who built my car. He and the owner are good friends.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!!! 100% Skyline fan!!!! very impressive!!!


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh my, those are just incredible. Hopefully a garage like that will be available to me someday. Take good care of them buddy, they're a treasure trove of Skyline goodness.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Gorgeous cars, all of them. Every time I see one on the road here, I do a double take...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:bowdown1: *OMG*:bowdown1:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Alan said:


> :bowdown1: *OMG*:bowdown1:



That just about sums it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Indeed.:squintdan 
I would happily give a kidney for one of those BLRA's. Being an Italian coach builder fan and Skyline fan to boot, that would be the ultimate classic for me.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

When i was in tokyo in Jan i went to a car sales place on the same road as Crystal' parts shop, cant recall what the name of the sales place was but it was full of some of the most stunning cars i saw over in japan. 
Real old school skylines, will have to host some of the pics.

Rob


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

So will you be getting a lift with this guy on Sunday? If so *completely* understand why you're not driving !! 

Can't wait to see it on the track, absolutely stunning. And the other GT-R's too... need a drool smiley !


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

I dont believe it....Im probably just jealous though, lol


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Kanzen said:


> So will you be getting a lift with this guy on Sunday? If so *completely* understand why you're not driving !!
> 
> Can't wait to see it on the track, absolutely stunning. And the other GT-R's too... need a drool smiley !


I wish. NISMO is sending a transporter to his garage to pick up the #52 car Sat. night. I told him I would swing by the pits Sunday, maybe bum a ride :chuckle:


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

PS30-SB said:


> The ignitors are indeed modern ( he could not yet find the parts to replicate the original race ignition system ) but that's the original Works spec 'R' head casting S20 engine, and has nothing to do with OSG.
> 
> This is a very special car, with a known and documented race history - built up from a 'white' body with no serial number. It actually took one of the famed '50 victories' for the C10 GT-R.
> 
> The engine was rebuilt by Matsui san of NP35, who built my car. He and the owner are good friends.


Didnt know about the specific head casting but thanks for point it out. 

I have several old Hakosuka photos from a JCCA meet, but never seen what the actual ingition looked like on the originals. Below is one OEM type of system seen which also had a MDI ignition box.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

holy intense love of Skylines! I can see myself 20 years from now, with a garage full of R32s.... Ten R32s, all in a row. mmmm........dreamy!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fantastic!

Whats the chance of some high res pics, especially the convertibles, so I can print them and frame them for the wall at home.
With the owners permission of course.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

what a collection he has.its f#cking nice


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

G.A.T FEAST said:


>


odd looking exhaust manifold.

Very cool pics though. i envy...must.hear.#52.in.real.live...hate.hyrev.so...much:chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

What a great find.


----------



## Doink (Nov 9, 2004)

If anyone is wondering about the Ken & Mary reference then Read & Learn 

grandJDM » Did you Know: Skyline, Ken and Mary


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

amazing


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

He must be sleeping with them!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow!!! Speechless 

Butuz


----------

